# Damp panel on 2007 Swift Lifestyle 590RL



## 105579 (Jul 2, 2007)

Approx 3 weeks ago our Lifestyle 590RL motorhome had its first annual service at Chelston in Wellington. I was shocked to be informed that the panel next to the large nearside window was suffering from 50% damp intrusion. I had exchanged an 8 year old Bailey caravan for this motorhome last year, and my caravan had not suffered a hint of dampness. 

This has therefore come as something of a surprise. I have been informed that this will be repaired under warranty and I am still waiting for the call. Is anybody aware of this sort of problem in such a young motorhome or is this an indication of Swift build quality?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps a call to dealer or swift is needed to ask these questions. Seems kinda unusual but as I know nowt about these things am not sure!! Good luck with the repair though!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Leak*

I am sorry this has happened to your motorhome.

It sounds like its leaked at the window. It is unusual for our motorhomes to leak.

Can you send ne a PM with your details and we will look into your case and give you a ring.

Regards

Kath


----------



## 105579 (Jul 2, 2007)

Many thanks Kath. A PM has been sent.

Thanks also for your reply carolgavin.


----------

